# Coolant Expansion Tank Part Number



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 1980 Dasher wagon, non-diesel. It didn't come with an coolant expansion tank, so I got one off of a 1980 Dasher diesel. I'm not sure what body style it was. Anyway, I'm not sure if the tank I got is the same as what was used in my car. The part number I got is 861 121 407. Could anyone with a 1980 Dasher wagon non-diesel tell me what part number their tank is? Thanks.


----------



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess no one knows the part number. I fiddled around with it a bit more. I turns out that where I thought the tank sat in the engine compartment doesn't work because the hood won't close with it there. I thought it went towards the back on the drivers side, just in front of the windshield. Right now, the overflow hose from the radiator is routed to that spot. Could anyone post a picture of their Dasher's coolant expansion tank in the engine compartment or at least tell me where it should go? Preferably from a non-diesel Dasher. Thanks.


----------



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, I may have answered my own question. Here's a photo of a 1980 Dasher Diesel engine. The coolant expansion tank is on the right of the photo, just behind the radiator. That looks like the one I bought recently. 








This photo shows a non-deisel Dasher, with the expansion tank at the top of the photo in the corner. It doesn't look like the same tank. So, is there anyone out there with an extra coolant expansion tank for a 1980 Dasher non-deisel? Anybody need a tank for their diesel? Want to trade?


----------



## danmettlerOR (Apr 19, 2016)

*years later.*

i dont have a tank for you but i'd love to get that one from you! any chance you still have it? or even check this site

thanks.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Gasoline uses 321.121.405B tank uses 443.121.321 cap
Diesel is 861.121.407 tank.


----------

